# Aftermarket spark plugs - what to buy?



## PixelKoi (Dec 28, 2011)

I gotta do some maintenance on my truck (2006 SE). The mileage went downhill + I want more power. One of things I'll be replacing is spark plugs, so I'm wondering which aftermarket spark plugs are best to buy? 

Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Stay with the OEM NGK plugs. Other brands don't work as well.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i have to fully agree with rogoman - ngk are the absolute best for a nissan. ive tried just about every plug out there except for the most gimmicky ones and its always the same result - best idle, performance and economy were gotten from the ngks. even on my boosted vehicles, hell, who am i kidding - theyre ALL boosted - ngks work the best.


----------



## PixelKoi (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks guys, one more quick Q then - Platinum ? Iridium ? or any other ?


----------



## PixelKoi (Dec 28, 2011)

BTW since we are on topic of aftermarket, I would appreciate ideas on getting more torque and power for my x-trail


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i personally, when i was n/a and on nitrous, used the v-powers. since both my altima and 240 are turbo'd now, i use iridiums on them. 

start with the basics and go from there - intake, exhaust and a good tune-up.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

PixelKoi said:


> Thanks guys, one more quick Q then - Platinum ? Iridium ? or any other ?


I believe the OEM NGKs are platinum.


----------

